
Poor Mr Anus, the council candidate given a bum deal by Facebook - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2018/sep/28/poor-mr-anus-the-council-candidate-given-a-bum-deal-by-facebook
======
dominotw
shitty pun.

